

Concepts have been dropped from the new C++ standard - thras
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=c%2B%2B+concepts

======
thras
C++ concepts were designed to put constraints on templates. If you pass your
class to the sorting algorithm, it had better be comparable using the less
than operator, etc.

Basically a tool to write better libraries that give better compilation
warnings upon failure. Incomprehensible compilation errors were the big
failure of the STL, and this was going to fix that.

All the big names were pushing Concepts, including Stroustrup. Apparently the
issue was that the GNU implementation was just too slow and they didn't expect
compiler writers to do better soon.

~~~
scott_s
Where did you read that the issue was the GNU implementation lagging behind?

~~~
thras
<http://twitter.com/a_williams/statuses/2619971319>

